# 12weeks 17.2lbs underweight??



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, I went to the vet yesterday for my boy Chino's shots. I have all his shots paid for at Petsmart so a different doctor sees him everytime. Just to let you know, I only use the Petsmart vet for shots. Anyhow this doctor walks in, examines my boy, and tells me he's concerned about my pup's health. I think he's crazy. Chino's dad is 70lbs and his mom is 62lbs. He turned 12 weeks on Tuesday and weighed 17.2lbs yesterday. I've been feeding him 1 cup of food 3 times a day. Is he underweight?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Going to need a picture or two and a little more info on his family tree. That weight and age sounds pretty healthy to me. Maybe a bit heavy but considering his parents weight, it sound good.


----------



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

Pedigree
Pedigree: Tank x Girl Puppies


----------



## jkoo1982 (Jan 3, 2009)

75% RE and 25% Gotti


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I would say his weight is fine... I fed grizz 4+ cups a day til he was 5 months. He was 3 months around 30 lbs. He is gaff/ gotti parents were 95 and 80. He is a puppy so he will go through weird growth spurts looking tall and skinny then short and fat all in a couple weeks. He is 7 months 57 lbs now but he has started filling out again I predict he will be growing again... Keep a growth chart of your boy it will help you with feeding growth prediction and other stuff. Grizz gets super tired when he grows more than 2 lbs in a week so my monitoring his weight I can sometimes also predict energy level. I don't work him too much when he decides to grow either. Hope this helped good luck with your puppy.

Ooooo and btw if u don't trust your vets opinion take your money elsewhere.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Whatever...weight is so relative to the dog it is on. He sounds fine to me, I can't see the pics cause I am at work, but my 11month old is only 33lbs. If he isn't looking malnourished I truly wouldn't worry...and find a new vet.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

going by weight age and food fed your are plenty fine.

Weight sounds/looks very healthly for the age.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

he looks fine to me, nice and puppish all the better to cuddle with and smell his puppy breath!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

he's fine.
puppies vary. as long as he looks healthy, your fine.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

give higm a break hes only 12 weeks wait 12 months before u judge


----------



## hwpbpeebles (Feb 8, 2009)

he will grow he just hasnt reached that spirt yet


----------



## bluesdad (Jul 5, 2008)

*dont trip*

hes fine weight and all puppies weight differs he could hit a crazy spurt and double in size give him time


----------

